# Bulk Salt



## Goofyexponent (Nov 29, 2008)

Is anyone out there looking for bulk salt?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

What do you have? I am.


----------



## Goofyexponent (Nov 29, 2008)

I've got a tandem dump truck sitting around. If someone needs a load hauled I can do it. I can put 17 - 17.5 tons on it legally.


----------

